# Child care



## Anthony.c (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have a nine month old baby and am looking for some help with child care.

The nurseries I have contacted only seem to cater for children over 18 months.

I'm open to childminders or creches.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated,

Many thanks,

Anthony.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Anthony,
I'm sorry but you can't advertise on this part of ExPat forum. There is a classifieds section that you can advertisements in.

Good luck


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Anthony

I may be able to help you, where in Cyprus are you?

Stephanie Nixon


----------



## Anthony.c (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, 

Yes that would help eh?

Sorry I'm based in Kato Paphos.

Many thanks.


----------



## Anthony.c (Jan 11, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Anthony,
> I'm sorry but you can't advertise on this part of ExPat forum. There is a classifieds section that you can advertisements in.
> 
> Good luck


Sorry Babs, could you please clarify what you think I'm advertising?

I'm not for sale and neither is my son 

Many thanks.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

I am based in Limassol, as this is a good bit away from Paphos it might not suit you. I have 2 young children myself and have childminding experience and lots of childcare experience besides.

If you think this is of any help to your situation let me know

Stephanie


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Anthony,
> I'm sorry but you can't advertise on this part of ExPat forum. There is a classifieds section that you can advertisements in.
> 
> Good luck



Just out of interest, where are the classifieds and how do I get to them ??
Thanks
Bev


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bailey44 said:


> Just out of interest, where are the classifieds and how do I get to them ??
> Thanks
> Bev


On the home page under the forums by country you will find for sale and wanted sections.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

i cant find the classfied section anywhere?? help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> i cant find the classfied section anywhere?? help


go to the home page.
Scroll down below the forums by country and you will find the section for advertising.

Regards Veronica


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Anthony.c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a nine month old baby and am looking for some help with child care.
> 
> ...



hi i think i can give you some advice please get in touch

linda <snip>


----------

